# Lightroom dashboard



## Deleted member 39308 (Aug 5, 2017)

Stumbled upon this tool for analysing your camera and lens usage using your Lightroom catalogue.


It only reads the catalogue but it still recommends using a copy not your live catalogue.

It looks interesting, anybody used it and can comment on it?

The Analytics Dashboard For Adobe Lightroom

(checkout the demo page)


----------



## happycranker (Aug 6, 2017)

Yes used it a bit, mainly for looking at lens/focal length used over the years, that way I can figure which lenses to get rid of and which I need to  buy to fill the gaps!


----------



## Deleted member 39308 (Aug 6, 2017)

happycranker said:


> Yes used it a bit, mainly for looking at lens/focal length used over the years, that way I can figure which lenses to get rid of and which I need to  buy to fill the gaps!



Yes, it would be interesting to see which lenses and focal length I use. My concern is around security/privacy and the web interface, do you actually upload your catalogue to some website or does it just read the local copy?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 6, 2017)

Ad Astra said:


> Yes, it would be interesting to see which lenses and focal length I use. My concern is around security/privacy and the web interface, do you actually upload your catalogue to some website or does it just read the local copy?



It's easy to make a smart collection for each lens. So by just looking at the image counts of the collections, you'll already know how many images you shot with each lens. And in the metadata filter you can see each focal length, so you can even quickly select those images that were shot with your 70-200mm lens at 133mm if you wanted that. No need to use some web tool for this.


----------



## Deleted member 39308 (Aug 6, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> It's easy to make a smart collection for each lens. So by just looking at the image counts of the collections, you'll already know how many images you shot with each lens. And in the metadata filter you can see each focal length, so you can even quickly select those images that were shot with your 70-200mm lens at 133mm if you wanted that. No need to use some web tool for this.



Lightroom dashboard draws nice graphs that show analysis rather than selecting photos (checkout the demo page). It allows you to see a statistical breakdown of when you take photos, which lenses you and which f-stop you favour etc. I am sure I would see patterns I would to change e.g. always using a zoom at the extremities.

I am just concerned it may upload my catalogue to some unknown website.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 6, 2017)

I've seen it and it's nice, but if you are uncertain about privacy, then remember you can get quite a bit of statistics out of using smart collections in a smart way.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Aug 6, 2017)

Another option would be Jeffery Friedl's Jeffrey's "Data Explorer" Lightroom Plugin

-louie


----------

